
The Enterprise Programming Language - theBashShell
https://github.com/joaomilho/Enterprise
======
perl4ever
I'm not sure, but I have a feeling this is the sort of thing where satire
can't measure up to reality.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PeopleCode](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PeopleCode)

...it's people! PeopleCode is people!

------
outworlder
Parser and compiler (WIP™)

[https://github.com/joaomilho/Enterprise-
Web3.0](https://github.com/joaomilho/Enterprise-Web3.0)

The files DO end with the E™ extension, as per spec.

I fear that some manager will read that and not understand it's supposed to be
satire.

~~~
themattress
Omg that turbo feature lol

------
Aeolun
I thought this was nice, but then I saw they thought all classes were
unneccesary.

~~~
outworlder
You misread the spec:

> Since all code in Enterprise™ goes in the disruptive class, any other class
> you declare, although syntactically correct, is strictly unnecessary.

It's only unnecessary if it is not disruptive.

~~~
mamcx
But that is not a feature of the Startup language? Why it wish to clone that?

A proper Enterprise™ must have instead "CeoAproved" classes instead..

